

Alan Kay - Programming and Scaling - DanielHimmelein
http://tele-task.de/archive/video/flash/14029/

======
untangle
This video, despite its vague title, documents the history of software
objects. In fact, its subtitle is "The 50th Anniversary of Objects?"

Very nicely done.

Bob

